# Arrrghhh running out of time!



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok so we are moving over 21st Jan, everything here is done in the UK no problem but finding a property over in Dubai is becoming a nightmare as it's taking so long anyway my original plan was to book a hotel then look for property but things seemed to be going well on the property front until the last week where everything has ground to a halt.

Now I am stuck as I am trying to find a decent cheap hotel near a Metro (for work) but can I find one now as everything is either booked over the time I want to stay or is just too expensive.

My work has a rate at the IBIS WTC but as it has no pool she is kicking up a fuss as does not want to stay there as she will be bored when I am working 

Kinda getting stressed now so can anyone help on the hotel front as all the usual sites are coming up blank.

Just need something for say 10-14 nights.

Thanks


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> My work has a rate at the IBIS WTC but as it has no pool she is kicking up a fuss as does not want to stay there as she will be bored when I am working
> 
> Kinda getting stressed now so can anyone help on the hotel front as all the usual sites are coming up blank.
> 
> ...


It's not the best time of year to be "visiting" Dubai (as you are, at least till you get your own place). Hotels are booked full, the rates are up through the roof. Been there, done that, still can't believe the amount of money I've wasted on *several* hotels I stayed at till I found my place. Yeah, had to move from one hotel to another 2 or 3 times because they were all booked full in advance.

If your company has a special rate and/or relationship with a certain hotel, my advice is to take it, if it's *acceptable*. Important thing is that you can extend your stay in that place in case you need to stay longer than 2 weeks, and that they don't charge you an arm and a leg for it. Forget about pool and facilities, you're not here on vacation. Your OH won't be bored, she can go look at apartments, get to know the city, look for a job, etc...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, 
You could try the new Novotel on sheikh zayed road, near to mall of the emirates.
Nice hotel, brand new (only open 6 weeks) - so not so well known yet.
We went there on New Years eve and had a great view of the Palm/world fireworks from the 7th floor pool bar terrace.
It is known as Novotel Al Barsha (and is right near a metro station)
Their phone number is 00971 43049000
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Byja said:


> It's not the best time of year to be "visiting" Dubai (as you are, at least till you get your own place). Hotels are booked full, the rates are up through the roof. Been there, done that, still can't believe the amount of money I've wasted on *several* hotels I stayed at till I found my place. Yeah, had to move from one hotel to another 2 or 3 times because they were all booked full in advance.
> 
> If your company has a special rate and/or relationship with a certain hotel, my advice is to take it, if it's *acceptable*. Important thing is that you can extend your stay in that place in case you need to stay longer than 2 weeks, and that they don't charge you an arm and a leg for it. Forget about pool and facilities, you're not here on vacation. Your OH won't be bored, she can go look at apartments, get to know the city, look for a job, etc...


Is there anything going on there right now as whenever I have booked before I have not had this problem?

I don't care where I stay as long as it's decent and has wifi (or free LAN) and as I keep telling her like you said she won't be there as I said to look for jobs etc but no she won't listen (typical). I have told work to just book something and if it has a pool then fine if not no problem she will just have to deal with it.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You could try the new Novotel on sheikh zayed road, near to mall of the emirates.
> Nice hotel, brand new (only open 6 weeks) - so not so well known yet.
> We went there on New Years eve and had a great view of the Palm/world fireworks from the 7th floor pool bar terrace.
> ...


Thank for info, I'll have a look now.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This time of year is the Dubai shopping festival - runs until 2nd February.
This is a really big deal for Dubai - as a huge amount of money is spent here by overseas visitors.
It is because of this that the hotels are pretty full right now.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

I completely empathise with your wife, I felt exactly the same. So we have rented an apartment through the Homeaway holiday rentals website - we leave for Dubai tomorrow! The chap we booked with seems really helpful and the apartment looks lovely and has good reviews. It is in the marina area and has 4 pools in the complex! Staying in an apartment is so much nicer than a hotel, you have more space, your own lounge and kitchen area, just much less depressing. He has lots of other apartments (listed on AirBnB I think) but I think it would be worth you contacting him direct to see what he has. PM me and I will give you his details.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You will both have more to worry about than a pool. World Trade Centre apartments has a pool and is very near the metro. It's a bit run down but OK for the short term.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Two things:

1. Directly in front of the Ibis is the WTC Hotel Apartments, three older midrise buildings fronting onto Sheikh Zayed. They have a large pool that is open to visitors for 50 aed/day. Decent pool bar with reasonably priced grub and beer. Free wifi too. She can use this place for her pool fix.

2. It really isn't pool weather at the moment. Hardly the UK but there's only 2-3 hours in midday when it may be warm enough to lounge around the pool half naked, even if the pool is heated.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Ok so we are moving over 21st Jan, everything here is done in the UK no problem but finding a property over in Dubai is becoming a nightmare as it's taking so long anyway my original plan was to book a hotel then look for property but things seemed to be going well on the property front until the last week where everything has ground to a halt.
> 
> Now I am stuck as I am trying to find a decent cheap hotel near a Metro (for work) but can I find one now as everything is either booked over the time I want to stay or is just too expensive.
> 
> ...


i stayed at the IBIS WTC for a month.
As i was staying for a reasonable stay, i had free access to the NOVOTEL pool and gym at the other end of the WTC......

Worth asking. Two weeks is longer than most stays there!
are you sure you can get all set up and ready to move into a place in 2 weeks from landing? doable, but very tight...

also, given that you are only staying for 2 weeks, and money WILL be tight to get up and running, if it was me, i'd tell the wife to suck it up, and do without a pool for a few days! How can you possibly be bored arriving in a new Country?! She could be out scouting properties and exploring, so in your limited evenings and weekends, you've got the place nailed when it comes to sorting stuff out....
Just saying..!
There is a beach, which is free...!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

It's bloody freezing! Barely any sun. It's been raining on and off for the past week. Sunbathing? No chance. Lying by the pool? No chance. I'm wrapped up in hoodies/jumpers at the moment. 

As a trophy wife (the joke is there for people who've met me) I have to say, looking for places to live and shopping for the home is far more fun!

I'm currently driving around looking at villas/townhouses for our move come April. 

I'm pretty sure the IBIS WTC is close to the WTC metros. WTC is right next door to Dubai Mall. She'll be frigging fine. Put your foot down, man. (You are the breadwinner after all)

P.s. I think I just lost some girl points for that one.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

vantage said:


> i stayed at the IBIS WTC for a month.
> As i was staying for a reasonable stay, i had free access to the NOVOTEL pool and gym at the other end of the WTC......
> 
> Worth asking. Two weeks is longer than most stays there!
> ...


I reckon I can get it all done in two weeks and the company have said that's all I'd need as well and the agents have said paperwork only takes a few days so hopefully two weeks unless you think longer?

That's what I said, We have been several times before as well and so she knows what there is to do. I think she is just worrying (and being annoying :lol

Yup beach is good


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Directly in front of the Ibis is the WTC Hotel Apartments, three older midrise buildings fronting onto Sheikh Zayed. They have a large pool that is open to visitors for 50 aed/day. Decent pool bar with reasonably priced grub and beer. Free wifi too. She can use this place for her pool fix.
> 
> 2. It really isn't pool weather at the moment. Hardly the UK but there's only 2-3 hours in midday when it may be warm enough to lounge around the pool half naked, even if the pool is heated.


I'll look at that as I just told office to take care of it.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> It's bloody freezing! Barely any sun. It's been raining on and off for the past week. Sunbathing? No chance. Lying by the pool? No chance. I'm wrapped up in hoodies/jumpers at the moment.
> 
> As a trophy wife (the joke is there for people who've met me) I have to say, looking for places to live and shopping for the home is far more fun!
> 
> ...


Is it cold for you as you have adjusted or will we actually find it cold as well when we arrive?

Yeah I think she has the same thinking that she will be doing nothing all day once things get sorted out, she has another thing coming though :lol:

The office said they have rates there and it is just down the road from them too so it makes sense that we stay there.

Yeah I will do it tonight :boxing:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Is it cold for you as you have adjusted or will we actually find it cold as well when we arrive?


Um, we've only been here for 8 months. It's hovering around 20 degrees C currently. The rain and wind reminds me of England though 


> Yeah I think she has the same thinking that she will be doing nothing all day once things get sorted out, she has another thing coming though :lol:


It's easy to get complacent here. However it's Dubai Shopping Festival time so West Elm, Pottery Barn, Home Centre, Centre Point, etc are all on a "we have the biggest sale" competition. Great for people getting set up in Dubai.


> The office said they have rates there and it is just down the road from them too so it makes sense that we stay there.
> 
> Yeah I will do it tonight :boxing:


I'm going to be in sooooooo much trouble for my input there. Just do me a favour, never introduce me as "that girl who said I had to put [your] foot down" and we'll be dandy :behindsofa:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it's not cold. Izzy's blood has just thinned, that's all!!!

I've certainly not felt the need to put on anything other than a t-shirt / shirt or shorts yet in 18 months.
All these people walking about in chunky knitwear are nuts.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> It's bloody freezing! Barely any sun. It's been raining on and off for the past week. Sunbathing? No chance. Lying by the pool? No chance. I'm wrapped up in hoodies/jumpers at the moment.
> 
> As a trophy wife (the joke is there for people who've met me) I have to say, looking for places to live and shopping for the home is far more fun!
> 
> ...


Not from me, I'm in total agreement. There is too much to do unless she is leaving everything to him. She can even check out the mall.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

just here to iterate the above sentiments. she will not be bored as you are working she will need to be looking at pats, going for her own medical for visa, etc. 

and as others have said, it is actually kinda chilly here right now. only a couple afternoon hours where it's hot enough to be in a bikini. and many of the large hotels offer day passes to the pool and other facilities.

tell her to stop being a diva. you guys are moving here, there will be plenty of time for pools later.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

So my work have come back to me and said they booked the IBIS WTC :lol: I'll tell her later but it would appear that the Yassat have lowered their rate (all be it by 5K) but I went back and asked to do it again so hopefully they will come back so shouldn't be there too long.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> it's not cold. Izzy's blood has just thinned, that's all!!! I've certainly not felt the need to put on anything other than a t-shirt / shirt or shorts yet in 18 months. All these people walking about in chunky knitwear are nuts.


It's ffffffreeeeeeeeeeezing. I have a small fan heater under my desk and it's on from the moment I get to my desk until I leave! Vantage, I'm the woman out walking at 6 am every morning with 22 layers of clothing, hat, scarf, gloves, you name it!!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> It's ffffffreeeeeeeeeeezing. I have a small fan heater under my desk and it's on from the moment I get to my desk until I leave! Vantage, I'm the woman out walking at 6 am every morning with 22 layers of clothing, hat, scarf, gloves, you name it!!!!


 I'll keep a look out for Michelin woman! You've been here too long!

To be fair, I'm the type that sleeps with a window open 365 days a year back home in Scotland. Love seeing my breath in bed! Miss that!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> I'll keep a look out for Michelin woman! You've been here too long! To be fair, I'm the type that sleeps with a window open 365 days a year back home in Scotland. Love seeing my breath in bed! Miss that!


Hahahahahahahahaha - I'm walking not rolling!! Mind you, after all the cheese I ate at Christmas, perhaps that's a fair description!! And I don't miss the cold at all


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If it says 20c at the moment (21:42 Local) why is everyone so cold??


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> If it says 20c at the moment (21:42 Local) why is everyone so cold??


It's not that high. Or if it is, it's not in the actual building. Wind doesn't help. Less sun also doesn't help. It's definitely jumper weather for me.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Well my baggage is nearing or over 30KG atm and I have managed to put a few jumpers in and will be wearing a light coat anyway so all will be good.


----------

